# 2013 TDi Delivery



## Art TDi (Jul 31, 2012)

I helped my niece take delivery of a 2013 Beetle TDi today. I went to Port of Houston with salesman on Monday to pick it up. 

My only gripe so far is no MDI/ipod interface There is a $175 credit on window sticker for it. It seems all 2013 Beetles on lot have this credit. Good thing is that you can stream audio via bluetooth. 

Unfortunately I am unable to post any pictures/attachments? Maybe because I'm a new user?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Art TDi said:


> I helped my niece take delivery of a 2013 Beetle TDi today. I went to Port of Houston with salesman on Monday to pick it up.
> 
> My only gripe so far is no MDI/ipod interface There is a $175 credit on window sticker for it. It seems all 2013 Beetles on lot have this credit. Good thing is that you can stream audio via bluetooth.
> 
> Unfortunately I am unable to post any pictures/attachments? Maybe because I'm a new user?


 Do u have navi? Yikes.... Whats the deal too? One note, do u think BT is taking its place. In IOS6 apple's Suri can be controlled in BT MODE with streaming. Example, Suri, play Adele...and so on


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Art TDi said:


> I helped my niece take delivery of a 2013 Beetle TDi today. I went to Port of Houston with salesman on Monday to pick it up.
> 
> My only gripe so far is no MDI/ipod interface There is a $175 credit on window sticker for it. It seems all 2013 Beetles on lot have this credit. Good thing is that you can stream audio via bluetooth.
> 
> Unfortunately I am unable to post any pictures/attachments? Maybe because I'm a new user?


 The MDI is the sunroof or gauge pod of the 2013 beetles...why can't they get these product launches right.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Bluetooth is the way to go anyways since you don't have to use the head unit to scroll through your songs to find one and there are no wires to connect.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Bluetooth is the way to go anyways since you don't have to use the head unit to scroll through your songs to find one and there are no wires to connect.


 Yeah Bluetooth is they only way to go, MDI is awful.


----------



## Art TDi (Jul 31, 2012)

Babie said:


> Do u have navi? Yikes.... Whats the deal too? One note, do u think BT is taking its place. In IOS6 apple's Suri can be controlled in BT MODE with streaming. Example, Suri, play Adele...and so on


 Yes it has navi, sunroof and sound. BTW- the Fender audio is awesome.


----------



## Art TDi (Jul 31, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> The MDI is the sunroof or gauge pod of the 2013 beetles...why can't they get these product launches right.


 We were concerned about getting the sunroof as we didn't see any 2012's with that option. The TDi has the gauge pod, dash and door trim are same color as exterior.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I love the MDI, I have a 16GB iPod nano that just sits in the glove box. :thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I just noticed a '13 turbo S/S/N on our lot has the "MDI Credit" for $175 too. I wonder why VW is switching to no MDI or if this is temp? I also noticed the '13 turbos have white rings on the outer edge around the speedometer, gas gauge, etc.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> I just noticed a '13 turbo S/S/N on our lot has the "MDI Credit" for $175 too. I wonder why VW is switching to no MDI or if this is temp? I also noticed the '13 turbos have white rings on the outer edge around the speedometer, gas gauge, etc.


 I heard today they will be outdated by fall. apple has a new interface in the fall. Vw may have not have ordered anymore from the vendor. 


What will the Media Button do now.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Babie said:


> I heard today they will be outdated by fall. apple has a new interface in the fall. Vw may have not have ordered anymore from the vendor.
> 
> 
> What will the Media Button do now.


 The MEDIA button will still be used to acces BT audio, aux jack, and SD card.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Well glad I got my 2012 when I did. Love my media-in outlet.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, they could at least give out the USB cable instead of the iPod. Cheap VW. :laugh:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

how are your windows on your 13


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Pix? Pix?


----------



## Art TDi (Jul 31, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Pix? Pix?


 Sorry, I'm not allowed to post attachments, nOOb status ?


----------



## Art TDi (Jul 31, 2012)

Babie said:


> how are your windows on your 13


 So far windows are working ok.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Art TDi said:


> Sorry, I'm not allowed to post attachments, nOOb status ?


 There's no direct posting of photos to Vortex by anyone. You have to use a third-party hosting service. I use photobucket.com. It's free and easy to use.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

We need ic:


----------



## Art TDi (Jul 31, 2012)

*Pics*

I hope this works. here are some pics when I picked up at port and at dealer, then home. 

http://s1073.photobucket.com/albums/w399/ay3604/2013 Beetle Tdi/


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Art TDi said:


> I hope this works. here are some pics when I picked up at port and at dealer, then home.


 It worked!  Very nice pics!!!!


----------



## Art TDi (Jul 31, 2012)

ltlebug said:


> It worked!  Very nice pics!!!!


 Thanks


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)




----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Art TDi said:


> I hope this works. here are some pics when I picked up at port and at dealer, then home.
> 
> http://s1073.photobucket.com/albums/w399/ay3604/2013 Beetle Tdi/


 Nice, how do u like the candy white. I was struck between the candy or the plat. What % on the windows. 

My tint guy sucked, bubbles and dirt spots all over. He's a jerk. What does a good tint run these days anyone. 

IS THAT CHROME ON THE BOTTOM WINDOW TRIM?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Babie said:


> IS THAT CHROME ON THE BOTTOM WINDOW TRIM?


 Good catch! That is a chrome strip. The rest of the world got that for 2012. Looks like we get it for 2013. 

Glad I got a 12 but I'm sure most will wish they had waited.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> Good catch! That is a chrome strip. The rest of the world got that for 2012. Looks like we get it for 2013.
> 
> Glad I got a 12 but I'm sure most will wish they had waited.


 Yup, I am going to the dealer for a front showroom BBF, during their busy time, 

I WANT A NEW B.


----------



## Art TDi (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks eunos94 for posting my pics, I could not figure out how to do that ? 

Babie, car is for my niece in Austin,Tx. She could not decide on CW or TR or Black, ultimately she choose CW and loves it. The window tint was free from dealer, I believe it is the darkest legal tint here which is 35%. I have a better tinted locally but hard to pass up free and it is a decent installation job. A top of the line tint from my local guy which I had done on my 2012 Passat was $249.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Congrats looks really nice, can you tell us how much she pay ? How it handles it ? 

The local dealer have one but they won't let you test drive it because is already sold.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Nice looking TDI. Congrats!

Do your niece a favor and tell her to keep ALL RECEIPTS when filling up. VW has not solved the failure of High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) in their Common Rail TDI. In some cases, dealers are blaming the owners for mis-fueling (gas instead of diesel). They laid the burden on the owners to prove they didn't pump gas into their TDIs. 

When the HPFP goes, it has the potential to contaminate the fuel delivery system with metallic debris from the tank to the injectors. The cost of repair can be as high as $10k. 

More info... 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-02-11/volkswagens-under-u-s-review-for-fuel-pump-flaws.html

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=308323

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=286380

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=299854


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Can you take a pic of the moonroof open?


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Nice looking TDI. Congrats!
> 
> Do your niece a favor and tell her to keep ALL RECEIPTS when filling up. VW has not solved the failure of High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) in their Common Rail TDI. In some cases, dealers are blaming the owners for mis-fueling (gas instead of diesel). They laid the burden on the owners to prove they didn't pump gas into their TDIs.


And how exactly will keeping receipts prove what fuel you put in what car? 

Who can say whether she filled up with Diesel, kept the receipt, and then went to the next pump over and topped off with some unleaded. Better yet, filling up one car with Diesel, keeping that receipt, and then filling up her car with unleaded. There is absolutely no link between the information on the receipt, and that particular vehicle. 

OP, don't waste your time keeping receipts, or worrying about HPFP failure. This coming from someone who has 4, soon to be 5, VW TDIs in the family, all post-2010.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont that just give you that warm and fuzzy feeling watching your new VW come in on the truck still wrapped up! Kinda makes ya shiver a little!:laugh:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Code3VW said:


> And how exactly will keeping receipts prove what fuel you put in what car?
> 
> Who can say whether she filled up with Diesel, kept the receipt, and then went to the next pump over and topped off with some unleaded. *Better yet, filling up one car with Diesel, keeping that receipt, and then filling up her car with unleaded.* There is absolutely no link between the information on the receipt, and that particular vehicle.
> 
> OP, don't waste your time keeping receipts, or worrying about HPFP failure. This coming from someone who has 4, soon to be 5, VW TDIs in the family, all post-2010.


Yeah, do that. Go fill up your TDI with gas and have fun with that one. 

By your logic, how exactly is keeping receipts good for anything? For example, how is keeping receipts for the oil you put in your motor relevant to maintaining the factory warranty? A dealer can easily accuse the owner of buying synthetic oil for another car and claiming it's for the VW. There's no link there either but the dealer I bring my cars to have advised me to follow certain guidelines in the event of warranty repair... and it's worked for me.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Yeah, do that. Go fill up your TDI with gas and have fun with that one.
> 
> By your logic, how exactly is keeping receipts good for anything? For example, how is keeping receipts for the oil you put in your motor relevant to maintaining the factory warranty? A dealer can easily accuse the owner of buying synthetic oil for another car and claiming it's for the VW. There's no link there either but the dealer I bring my cars to have advised me to follow certain guidelines in the event of warranty repair... and it's worked for me.


VW has fuel samples from cars with HPFP failures sent in for testing. If it shows contaminated Diesel, they are going to give 0 cares about what receipt you show them. This is actually happening at dealerships nationwide.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Code3VW said:


> VW has fuel samples from cars with HPFP failures sent in for testing. If it shows contaminated Diesel, they are going to give 0 cares about what receipt you show them. This is actually happening at dealerships nationwide.


Good to know. I guess the NHTSA's investigation is putting some pressure on VW. 

And apparently, some of the mis-fueling took place at the dealers. I hope they kept the receipts. :laugh:

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/p...r=EA11003&SearchType=QuickSearch&summary=true

Bosch's statement on the lubricity issue of US clean diesel and its effect on the fuel delivery system... 

In 2009, Bosch issued a joint manufacturers statement that stated:

"It is essential that the lubricity of the fuel as measured by the HFRR test specified in ISO 12156-1 meets the requirement of a wear scar diameter not greater than 460 microns. In addition, it is recommended by the Diesel FIE manufacturers, that “first fill” of the fuel tank should be with fuel with good lubricity characteristics (HFRR < 400 μm) in order to guarantee good “run-in” of the injection system components. *The US diesel specification (ASTM D 975-09) includes a lubricity value of 520 μm maximum (according to ASTM D 6079). It is expected that the useful operating lifetime of any mechanical component will be adversely affected by fuel with a lubricity exceeding 460 microns.*"

source: http://www.stanadyne.com/docs/pubs/FIEM_Common_Position_Statement_2009.pdf


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Good to know. I guess the NHTSA's investigation is putting some pressure on VW.


It would have been better before...once VWoA learned of the number of HPFP failures being claimed, they were blanket repairing all of the cars that came in with the symptoms (a $10k repair after parts and labor, mind you). While they were repairing them, VW was taking fuel samples from the cars, which led to the "recall" on the TDIs...you know, the recall that added the 2 yellow stickers and the 1 yellow sleeve that fits around the inlet to the gas tank reminding people to only put Diesel fuel in their cars, not regular gasoline. :laugh:

I'm not conspiracy theorist, and I don't know anyone personally who has had an HPFP failure on a VW TDI, but I have a hard time believing that all of the HPFP failures were caused by mis-fueling. Contaminated fuel from certain stations? Maybe...but not blatant "filling up with the wrong nozzle" type of mis-fueling.


----------

